# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Compensazione Iva infra-annuale

## Novello

Ho un cliente iva mensile con i requisiti per poter utilizzare il credito infra-annuale in compesazione con F24. Trattandosi del credito iva del secondo trimestre 2007 per la compensazione che codice tributo devo usare, 6006 o 6032?
Grazie

----------


## Marco3825

c'è un codice apposito il 6037.
vedi anche il sito dell'agenzia delle entrate / ricerca codici tributo.

----------


## Novello

Grazie Marco3825

----------

